# have you heard of a Sea Sharky L31



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

I have just found the following and it seems to good to be true, are these MH's normally this cheap? I have not heard of them before....

http://www.elite-motorhomes.co.uk/vehicles?view=stockitem&stockid=120


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Have heard of them but does seem very reasonable perhaps its incorrect as sometimes websites can be.

Perhaps an equiry and get them to call you would be worthwhile.

Have seen a couple of them around but more on the continent. Think Zoe has a Sea Joint called Fanny if you want to ask her any questions she may have the answers.

Greenie


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I believe they are a "budget" model which sold for around £23-24k new so it may well be correct. Good value if you are not bothered about fancy frills etc. I would check condition and milage though.

Trevor


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sea Group*

Hi

Is SEA part of the mighty Trigano group?

I think LazyDays at Market Drayton is a dealer for Sea UK.

Russell


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

SEA is the company that owns Auto Sleeper and Marquis. The Sharky was a budget range. From the picture this is a 2006 model registered in 2007 as it is on the old chassis. The 2.3 engine is therefore not the 130Multijet.
Gerry


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi THank you!

Looking closely at the picture they do look quite basic. Might pop over for a look at the weekend.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

r6demon said:


> I have just found the following and it seems to good to be true, are these MH's normally this cheap? I have not heard of them before....
> 
> http://www.elite-motorhomes.co.uk/vehicles?view=stockitem&stockid=120


Hi, Marquis motorhomes have various models for sale, they can be branded under various makes i.e. Mobilvetta, New Life, Miller (all from the SEA umbrella). Also take a look at SEA UK website.

Regards,
Pepandspice.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

thank you for the heads up on Marquis motorhomes it turns out there is a dealer near me that I did not know about in North hants!

somewhere new to explore at the weekend instead of white arches!


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello< 
I have the Sea Dinghy 3 on an 2004, shes great, I had a few problems with the alternator when I first got her, but other than that, blummin fantastic, she has good quality furnishings and the wood is of good quality, not that cheapy looking stuff you see in some, it warme up nicely in the cold, keeps cool in the sun, I couldn't ask for more. If you want to have a look I'm around Derby
Give me a shout


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

wow thank you!!

I think we are going to have a look at several vans again this weekend armed with motorhome facts advice!!


----------

